# Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen



## Platsch2008 (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
irgendwie kommt es mir merkwürdig vor. Mittlerweile ist mein Teich gut bepflanzt, einiges wächst munter los, anderes braucht anscheinend noch Zeit. Dennoch macht es mir ein wenig Sorgen, warum bei vielen Pflanzen, regelmäßig neue Blätter oder Triebe nach einiger Zeit nun gelb/braun geworden sind und absterben - immer wieder. Das ist bei Unterwasserpflanzen, z.B. Mirophyllum-Arten so, dass sich komplette Stengel ablösen und im Wasser treiben - ohne Fiederblättchen. __ Wasserpest wächst trotz ihres Namens evenfalls so gut wie gar nicht. Schwimmblattpfalnzen wie __ Wasserähre zeigt fast nichts grünes mehr. Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Froschbiss löst sich von gelb über braun ebenso auf. Was ist los hier?
Wasserwerte kurz: pH:8,0 - KH:5,0 - GH:7,0
Das Wasser war bis vor 8 Tagen kristallklar, nachdem es die erste Algenblüte überstanden hatte. Nun ist es wieder leicht trüb. Anscheinend geht's wieder los mit den Algen.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee zu meinen braunen Pflanzen - grün finde ich wirklich schöner  
Gruß, Peter


----------



## Frank (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter,

ehrlich gesagt kann ich gar nicht viel dazu sagen. Habe sowas bei mir noch nicht festgestellt.
Vllt. ist der pH-Wert für einige Pflanzen zu hoch ...  

Mal schauen, ob Werner (Nymphaion) das hier liest. Er wird dir sicher sagen können, was da los ist. 

Hab es mal in den Pflanzenbereich verschoben,  da liest Werner eher mit.


----------



## Platsch2008 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

... ok, danke Frank. Ich habe derartiges hier beim Suchen auch nicht gefunden.
Gruß, Peter


----------



## Teichfreund (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter,

wo kommen deine KG-Werte her? Das sind ja Traumwerte fürs Aquarium. Ist das Wasser bei euch so weich? Wenn die Werte allerdings zuverlässig sind, dann bedeutet das, dass du bei PH 8 kaum CO2 im Wasser hast. Da scheint mir ein großes Missverhältnis vorzuliegen.
Wie alt ist denn dein Teich?

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Platsch2008 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Markus,
meine Werte sind mit dem Set von SERA gemessen. Es ist in der Tat so, dass wir hier extrem weiches Wasser haben. Einerseits schön, da bei uns kaum eine Kaffeemaschine und dergleichen verkalkt, andererseits aber, gerade im Falle meines Teiches, auch Schwierigkeiten mitbringt.
Die Werte sind über mehrere Wochen nun fast konstant geblieben. Genau dieses Missverhältnis macht mir zu schaffen. Ich habe hier im Forum immer wieder gelesen, dass man Geduld mitbringen sollte und warten muss, bis sich ein passendes Gleichgewicht einstellt. Nun ja, ein Gleichgewicht habe ich auch erhalten - nur eben nicht das, was meine Pflanzen benötigen. Ich denke mittlerweile auch, dass es der Mangel an Kohlendioxid ist, der meinen Pflanzen zusetzt. Geduld ist schön, aber wenn in der Zwischenzeit alles verendet, dann nützt auch geduldiges Abwarten nichts. Daher suche ich nach weiteren Lösungen und werde wohl das Wasser aufhärten müssen.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Teichfreund (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter,

so richtig kenne ich mich da leider nicht aus, aber es gibt Pflanzen, die mit der niedrigen Härte nicht auskommen. Das hat meiner Meinung nach weniger mit dem CO2 zu tun. Diese Problematik kenne ich halt eher vom Aquarium.
Hast du denn einen Brunnen, aus dem du das Wasser gezogen hast oder ist das Hauswasser?
Was evtl. Helfen könnte, sind Kalkreiche Steine, die ins Wasser gelegt werden. Von Hausmitteln in Form von Pülverchen würde ich allerdings Abstand nehmen. Das ist zumindestens meine persönliche Meinung.
Was sind denn das für Pflanzen, die über den Jordan gegangen sind? Vielleicht musst du dich auch an die Flora eurer Umgebung gewöhnen.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Platsch2008 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn das für Pflanzen, die über den Jordan gegangen sind?



... das habe ich doch oben beschrieben 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## toschbaer (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter,
ich kenne ein Pülverchen!  

Meeresalgen Mehl    
 Naturkalk

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Grubi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hi
Ich kann leider auch nur spekulieren....

Wenn sich Pflanzen gelb färben und zuerst nur die Blattadern grün bleiben , dann könnte es sich auch um eine Mangelerscheinung handeln ...

Im der Aquaristik hat man dieses Problem gelegentlich bei Eisenmangel.
Dagegen kann man verschiedene Eisenpräparate einsetzen....

Ich weiss nicht ob dieses Problem hier vorliegt , wäre aber ein weiterer Lösungsansatz .

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Teichfreund (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hi Peter,

ja, so ist das halt im Leben, wer lesen kann, hat oftmals einen Vorteil  

Das mit dem Eisenmangel möchte ich nicht wegdiskutieren, ich würde in meinem Teich allerdings auf keinen Fall mit Düngung anfangen. Zum einen ist dir dadurch vielleicht auch nicht geholfen (wovon ich ausgehe), zum anderen fängst du dir so evtl. andere Probleme ein. Zur Algenblüte kann es dann nämlich ganz schnell kommen.

Bleibt aber immer noch die Frage offen, wo du das Wasser herbekommst. Ich persönlich habe von meiner Garage z.B. ein Rohr zum Teich gelegt, um hauptsächlich Regenwasser in den Teich zu bekommen. Damit habe ich bisher überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt. Ab und zu muss ich allerdings etwas hartes Wasser aus dem Brunnen zugeben.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter,

hier mal ein paar weiterhelfende Links zum Thema "aufkalken".  

Tip Nr. 1
Tip Nr. 2
Tip Nr. 3

Zum Thema Eisenmangel schau mal hier. 

Übgrigens, benutzt ruhig mal die Suche, die spuckt schon einiges aus. 

Schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo,

bei einem pH-Wert von 8 sollte Eisen für die Pflanzen kaum noch verfügbar sein.


----------



## Platsch2008 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

@Frank: Danke für die Tipps Frank! Einiges kannte ich schon. Es sind hilfreiche Hinweise, wenn mann die Ursache kennt  
Die "Suche" benutze ich schon, aber auch hier wird man nicht immer fündig für einen genau passenden Treffer. Und mein Problem der braun werdenden und absterbenden Pflanzen habe ich so über die Suche nicht gefunden.

@Markus: Nochmals zur Frage, woher ich das Wasser bezogen habe. Der Teich wurde ausschließlich mit Leitungswasser befüllt und natürlich (unfreiwillig) mit heftigen Regengüssen   - Unser Leitungswasser ist extrem weich. Die Wasserwert sind mit den oben genannten Werten schon deutlich besser als noch vor einem halben Jahr. Da lag die KH noch bei 2 und die GH bei 4.


----------



## toschbaer (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Frank,
das Meeresalgenmehl (Naturkalk) nehme ich nicht zum aufkalken (könnte man), sondern als Nährstoff für die Bakterien, __ Schnecken, Krebse, Fische, usw. 
Speziell aber auch für Pflanzen, weil das Meeresalgenmehl sehr viele Mineralien und Spurenelemente besitzt; u.a. auch Eisen   
Es könnte sogar sein, dass Werner (Nympfaion) ebenso diesen Kalk für seine Pflanzen nimmt!  

LG
Friedhelm der am Teich sitzt


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hi,

wenn die alten Blätter absterben, ist es definitiv NICHT Eisen.

Eisen kann in den Pflanzen nicht von den alten in die jüngeren Organe verlagert werden - also treten die Symptome (hellgelb bis weißliche Blätter) an den jüngsten Organen auf.

Für mich klingt das evtl. nach N-Mangel (aber dann eine Algenblüte?)..... 
Stickstoff wird bei Mangel immer von den alten in die neuen Blätter verlagert. Erstere werden erst hellgrüner, dann gelb und anschließend sterben sie ab.

Zur Anhebung der Kh, soweit erforderlich (5° Kh ist doch ok!), würde ich lieber etwas in groberer Form einbringen (z.B. Vogel- bzw. Taubengrit = Muschelschalen).
Der läßt sich im Gegensatz zu Pülverchen eher wieder entfernen, falls überdosiert wurde.
Durch das langsame Lösen des Kalkes, bekommen die Pflanzen auch nicht gleich einen "Kalkschock".

Laut Werner ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Tausendblätter bei Erreichen der Wasseroberfläche ihre UW-Blätter verlieren.
Ist das bei Dir evtl. der Fall? 
Bei meiner __ Papageienfeder kann man das immer wieder wunderbar beobachten!


----------



## Elfriede (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter,

Du bist nicht alleine mit dem Problem brauner Blätter schon im Frühlung und absterbender Unterwasserpflanzen, sowie vielleicht schlechtem Wachstum ganz allgemein. Bei mir schauen die Pflanzen selbst im Frühling schon eher herbstlich aus, mit gelben Blättern oder braunen Blattspitzen, speziell bei __ Schilf, __ Igelkolben, Pfeil-und __ Hechtkraut. Unterwasserpflanzen, außer __ Nadelkraut und Armleuchteralgen, halten sich in meinem Teich nie lange, obwohl ich seit 10 Jahren immer wieder nachpflanze. Die Hoffnung auf Tannenwedel und __ Krebsschere habe ich bereits aufgegeben.

Ich bin inzwischen davon überzeugt, dass bei mir der permanente CO2-Mangel ausschlaggebend für meine Probleme ist, denn selbst die gedüngten Seerosen bekommen schon im Frühling viele gelbe Blätter. Zu einer CO2- Düngung konnte ich mich bisher noch immer nicht aufraffen, obwohl ich damit sicher auch die häufigen, biogenen Entkalkungen verringern könnte, die den pH-Wert auf über 9 ansteigen lassen und die KH auf 4-5 reduzieren, wie gerade jetzt. Außer diesen beiden Werten und  GH - 7 liegen alle Parameter meines Teichwassers unter der Nachweisgrenze, ermittelt mit dem Testlab von JBL.

@ Friedhelm,

wo bekommt man Meeresalgenmehl,-in einer Tierhandlung oder  Apotheke? Eine blöde Frage, ich weiß, aber hier auf der Insel gibt es keine große Auswahl   an Läden, die spezielle Artikel führen, es ist hier zum Beispiel auch kein Muschelkalk  aufzutreiben.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Elfriede.

Halten denn die Inselbewohner keine Hühner und Tauben? Gibts da keine Futtermittelhandlung?
Die Vögel brauchen "Vogelgrit" = gebrochene Muschelschalen, für ihren Muskelmagen....


----------



## Elfriede (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Annett,

das habe ich mich auch gefragt, denn natürlich werden hier Hühner und Tauben gehalten, aber es gibt Muschelgrit weder in den Tierhandlungen, davon gibt es hier zwei, noch in dem Laden der landwirtschaftlichen Genossenschaft. Ich suche mir inzwischen die Muschelschalen selbst am Strand, fülle sie in einen Sack, den ich dann mit einem Hammer bearbeite bis die Schalen fein genug zerbröselt sind, es sei denn, es kommt Besuch aus Österreich mit einem Sack Muschelkalk als Mitbringsel.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Platsch2008 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

@Annett
Hallo Annett, deine Info war interessant für mich, denn es sterben in erster Linie bereits vorhandene Blätter ab. Die neuen Blätter quälen sich so durch, halten eine Zeit lang und beginnen zu schwächeln.
Da ich die zweite Algenblüte habe, glaube ich auch nicht an N-Mangel. Die Möglichkeit mit Vogelgrit oder Muschelschalen aufzuhärten habe ich schon einige Male hier gelesen und werde mich jetzt darauf konzentrieren.
Ok, und das mit __ Tausendblatt & Co, das wundert mich dann nicht, denn uW sieht es etwas trostlos aus und üW schon besser

@Elfriede
Ich denke auch, dass es ein CO2-Mangel ist und hoffe auf Verbesserung durch das Aufhärten. Mal sehen ...

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Moin,

bei einer Kh von 5° wird eine Aufhärtung nichts bringen...
Der CO2-Gehalt läßt den pH-Wert schwanken.... nicht die Kh den CO2. 
Probier mal aus, wie hoch Du die Kh bekommen müßtest, für einen normalen CO2-Gehalt.
http://www.deters-ing.de/Berechnungen/Berechnungen.htm


Weiterer Lesestoff:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/45
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5695


Hast Du starke Wasserbewegung im/am Teich? Wasserspiel/Bachlauf etc.?
Wann genau (abends?) wurde der pH-Wert gemessen? Während der Algenblüte?

Versuch den mickernden Pflanzen ein paar Brocken Lehm an die Wurzeln zu geben.
__ Wasserähre ist nur im Herbst und im Frühjahr grün..... die kommt ursprünglich von der südlichen Halbkugel. Kannst Du also getrost ignorieren!

__ Wasserpest wuchert nur bei wirklich gutem Nährstoffangebot. Vielleicht weichst Du statt dessen auf __ Hornkraut aus?!
Wenn der CO2-Gehalt so niedrig ist, dann konzentriere Dich doch mehr auf Sumpfpflanzen.... die bedienen sich aus der Luft!


----------



## Platsch2008 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> bei einer Kh von 5° wird eine Aufhärtung nichts bringen...
> Der CO2-Gehalt läßt den pH-Wert schwanken.... nicht die Kh den CO2.
> Probier mal aus, wie hoch Du die Kh bekommen müßtest, für einen normalen CO2-Gehalt.


... ok, schade auch - nach der Berechnung im angegebenen Link komme ich bei meinem pH von 8 auf 1mg CO2/l, bei pH 7 würde es bereits 14mg CO2 geben. Meine Schlußfolgerung: pH-Wert runter auf 7 bringen (was ja auch den Algen nicht mehr so gefällt) - oder denke ich da falsch?




> Hast Du starke Wasserbewegung im/am Teich? Wasserspiel/Bachlauf etc.?
> Wann genau (abends?) wurde der pH-Wert gemessen? Während der Algenblüte?


Ich habe einen kleinen Wassereinlauf über ein paar Steine gebastelt. Die Stärke lässt sich steuern. Ich habe ihn nicht dauernd laufen und wenn, dann meistens eher sanft. Also ruhige Wasserbewegung. Du hattes es mir in einem anderen Fall empfohlen, um das restliche CO2 nicht durch die Wasserbewegung auszutreiben   - ich bin lernfähig!
Die Werte messe ich oft morgens und abends. Allerdings zeigt sich kein oder kaum Unterschied.



> __ Wasserpest wuchert nur bei wirklich gutem Nährstoffangebot. Vielleicht weichst Du statt dessen auf __ Hornkraut aus?!


Gute Idee, dann besorge ich mir noch Hornkraut. Allerdings frage ich mich gerade, ob nicht eigentlich genug Nährstoffe da sein müssten, denn warum sonst halten es die Algen aus?

Jedenfalls danke für die Tipps, Annett!
Gruß, Peter


----------



## teich-freak (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

das problem hatte ich letztes jahr mit meiner seerose, sobald das nächste blatt oben war ist eins abgestorben. auch grün-gelb-braun-weg.

Deswegen habe ich auf 4 seerosen erweitert in meinem teich :crazy 

gerade sind von jeder seerose ca. 4 lila blätter oben.


----------



## geha (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

hallo

möchte auch meine Frage loswerden (und nicht einen Extra Thread aufmachen)

Meine normalen Teichplanzen wie __ Kalmus, __ Iris und __ Hechtkraut sind schön grün, nur mein __ Froschbiss wird immer rötlich - woran kann das liegen?
Meine Werte sind (gemessen mit Streifentest) Teich wird mit Regenwasser gespeisst... - Nur 4 Goldorfen und 5 Bitterlinge
NO3 - 0
NO2 - 0
GH - 6
KH - 17
PH - 9
Sollte ich ph senken? Mit welchen Mittel?
Kann daran die Verfärbung der Froschbiss Blätter herkommen 

Gruß Georg


----------



## Ha-Jo (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo,
auch in meinem Teich hatte ich Probleme mit neuen Trieben des Hechtkrautes die gelb wurden und dass der __ Blutweiderich die Köpfe hängen liess.
Die Ursache war eigendlich ganz banal. Ich habe alle Pflanzen in Pflanzkörben, die aussen im Laufe der Zeit total mit Algen belegt waren. Dass sah besser aus als die nackten Körbe, aber die Algen hatten scheinbar alles erstickt. Nach der Entfernung der Algen sah ich z.B., dass der Blutweiderich ca 30 cm lange Wurzeltriebe gebildet hatte. Jetzt haben alle wieder Nährstoff und man sieht eine deutliche Verbesserung. 

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Georg,

öööhm, kann es sein, das du dich mit GH und KH ein wenig vertan hast?
Evlt. umgekehrt?


----------



## geha (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> öööhm, kann es sein, das du dich mit GH und KH ein wenig vertan hast?
> Evlt. umgekehrt?



nein - GH 6 (Regenwasser) KH 17 circa Werte

Gruss Georg


----------



## Teichfreund (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Frank,

es kann durchaus sein, dass solch ein Sprung zwischen GH und KG vorhanden ist und zudem die KH noch deutlich höher als die GH ist. Wie die chemischen Zusammenhänge sind, kann über Google herausgefunden werden. Es hängt mit den Salzen zusammen, die bei der GH berücksichtigt bzw. nicht berücksichtigt werden.

In der Aquaristik hat man gelegentlich damit zu tun, wie das folgende Beispiel zeigt. Andreas Kremser stellt Düngemittel für den Aquaristik-Bereich her und ist meiner Meinung nach recht fit in solchen Dingen (nein, ich kenne ihn nicht, ich bin nich verschwistert oder verschwägert ...).

Beispiel: http://www.drak.de/vb/wasseraufbereitung/1043-kh-groesser-gh.html

Beim Googeln werden noch deutlich mehr Beispiele gefunden…

Gruß, Markus


----------



## geha (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo

ok habe heute nochmal gemessen...
GH sollte passen so ca 6-7
KH wohl eher bei 10 ist schlecht zu erkennen mit den
Streifentest...

ABER was bedeutet diese Rotfärbung der Schwimmpflanzen
(__ Froschbiss / __ Wasserlinsen)????

Gruß Georg


----------



## Platsch2008 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Georg,

genau das war ja meine Anfangsfrage, braun, gelb oder rot, wie auch immer, jedenfalls nicht grün  
Ist bei mir dieselbe Situation - zumindest bei einigen Pflanzen. Die __ Wassernuß z. B. soll sich ja laut Literatur später schön rot verfärben. Tut sie auch! Allerdings lösen sich dann alle einzelnen Blätter mitsamt des Stils ab und verabschieden sich für immer. Das wäre ein arg früher Herbst  

Gruß, Peter


----------



## geha (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

hallo Peter

richtig - bei mir sind es __ Froschbiss und __ Wasserlinsen...
zuerst schon grün und dann rötlich...
Wieviel Sonneneinstrahlung hast du? Bei mir liegt die Sonneneinstrahlung bei ca 9-10h und noch wenig Schatten da der Garten und Teich erst 2 Jahre alt sind. Ich vermute es liegt an der Sonne.

Gruss Georg


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Peter, hi Georg

__ Wasserlinsen brauchen sehr nährstoffreiches Wasser.
Ist das nicht mehr gegeben, gehen sie ein.
(Ich hab extra ein Wasserlinsen-Zuchtbecken, um immer Nachschub zu haben. )

Der __ Froschbiss mag kein kalkhaltiges Wasser, ausserdem wäre eine flache Zone mit Bodensubstrat,in das er einwurzeln kann, sehr förderlich.

Habt ihr schon mal die Leitfähigkeit gemessen ?
Vll. habt ihr schlicht zu wenig bzw. die falschen Nährstoffe im Wasser.


----------



## geha (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

hallo Eugen

also meinst du die Verfärbung liegt nicht an der Sonne sondern am Nährstoffmangel. 
btw welchen Wassertest würdest du empfehlen?

Gruß Georg


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hi Georg,

das Phänomen,dass die Chloroplasten bei zu starker Sonneneinstrahlung zurückgebildet werden, kenne ich nur bei Azolla.
Meine __ wasserlinsen stehen vollsonnig und sind schön grün :

Foto 

Rechts unten, die blaue Wanne.

Da ist auch __ Froschbiss mit drin und auch dieser ist schön grün.

Zur Messung der Leitfähigkeit brauchst du eine Elektrode.
Die kostet zwar etwas Geld (Elektronikhandel) , sagt mir über den Zustand meines Wassers aber mehr aus, als KH oder so.

Da ich ja keine Fische habe, ist mir ein Nitritwert eh schnuppe  und Nitrat sowie Phosphat darf bei mir gern im Wasser nachweisbar sein.


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Moin,

Rotfärbungen an Pflanzen können auch auf Streß hindeuten...
Streß durch Temperatur (Maispflanzen im kalten Frühjahr), fehlende Nährstoffe (P-Mangel zeigt sich gern mal so) oder auch zuviel Licht.

Die Rotfärbung des Herbstlaubes kommt (auch) vom Abbau anderer Blattfarbstoffe, die bis zu diesem Punkt das Rot überlagerten.

Hier mal noch etwas ausführlich dazu ein etwas älteres Thema.

Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden, dass nicht jede Pflanze in jedem Teich=jedem Teichwasser auf Dauer überlebt.


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Eugen,

was ist denn nun die Konsequenz aus der Leitwertmessung? Dass du den Teich düngen würdest, wenn der Leitwert zu niedrig ist? Oder welchen Sinn könnte eine Leitwertmessung sonst machen?

Grüße vom grübelnden Markus


----------



## Platsch2008 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

@Markus
... Sonnenstunden habe ich genauso viele wie du und deine Fotos könnten auch meine sein - sieht genau so aus :? 

@Eugen
... Nährstoffmangel ist es wahrscheinlich weniger, denn meine Algen verschaffen mir zur Zeit wieder eine kräftige Wassereintrübung. Und das zeugt doch eher von zuviel Nährstoffen, oder?  

Leitfähigkeit messen - ok, damit müsste ich mich dann auch mal beschäftigen. Also mit Teich wird man zum Biologen, Chemiker und jetzt noch Elektriker  

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Redlisch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Eugen,

ich frage mich allerdings auch was eine Leitwertmessung aussagen soll.
Die Leitwertmessung dient lediglich zur Bestimmung des Ionengehaltes des Wassers.
Die Ionenstärke einer Lösung ergibt sich additiv aus den Einzelbeiträgen der verschiedenen darin gelösten Ionen. 
Manche Ionen liefern einen grösseren Beitrag als andere.
Was du dann im Wasser hast und was fehlt kann man dadurch nicht bestimmen.

Was sagt uns dann die Leitwertmessung ?

Beim Aquarium könnte mal aus den Leitwert den Zeitpunkt bestimmen wann ein Wasserwechsel nötig ist, bei Rein- und Reinstwasseranlagen sehe ich das die Entsalzung nicht in Ordnung ist, oder Verunreinigungen eingeflossen sind, ich weis aber nicht welche ...

Axel


----------



## karsten. (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo ,Hallo

bleibt nett !


mir deucht  hier liegt eine Kombination von verschiedenen Faktoren
vor .

 

http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/KH-senken.htm

viel gibt es dazu nicht . Das Thema ist sehr komplex  

Auch viele "Wasserpflegemittel" legen z.b. das Eisen unlösbar fest.

da hilft mNn. nur experimentieren 

evtl. mit Regenwasser und Muschelkalk .


schönen Abend


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Karsten,

ich wollte in keinster Weise unfreundlich sein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Axel ebenfalls nicht vorhat unfreundlich zu wirken. Es ist nur manchmal schwierig etwas Unverständliches supernett auszudrücken. Wenn das also falsch rüber gekommen ist, dann möge man mir das verzeihen, speziell Eugen.
Ich betrachte dieses Forum, das ich auch sehr informativ finde, ebenso als Plattform, etwas dazuzulernen. Da kann es dann schon mal sein, dass man über die eine oder andere Äußerung etwas grübelt. Und genau da finde ich das Forum echt prima, da man evtl. feststellt, dass die eigene Vorstellung vielleicht nicht die richtige ist oder war. Da will und kann ich mich auch nicht ausschließen. Vielleicht ist es aber doch die richtige Vorstellung, es gibt nur viele, die das nicht wissen...

Nette Grüße, Markus

Sinn mer nu widder gut? :beeten :beeten :beeten


----------



## Redlisch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hiho,
ich wollte in keinster Weise unfreundlich sein, falls das so rübergekommen sein sollte ...

Aber mein Wissensdurst möchte gestillt werden, daher fragte ich lediglich was uns der Leitwert noch aussagen könnte, ausser das wir Ionen im Wasser haben. 

 

Axel


----------



## karsten. (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*


----------



## chromis (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*

Hi,



> Meine normalen Teichplanzen wie __ Kalmus, __ Iris und __ Hechtkraut sind schön grün, nur mein __ Froschbiss wird immer rötlich - woran kann das liegen?


ich halte das für ganz normal, die rote Färbung ist bei manchen Arten ein Schutz gegen hohe Lichteinstrahlung. Auch im Aquarium gibt es genügend Arten die ihre rote Farbe nur bei starker Beleuchtungg zeigen



> Meine Werte sind (gemessen mit Streifentest)


Schau mal nach, ob noch Platz in der Mültonne ist 
Gerade bei kh und gh versagen die Stäbchen vollkommen. 5-fach Stäbchen sind in Sachen Genauigkeit dann der absolute Tiefpunkt.  Wenn dich die Härte interessiert, dann kauf einen Tropftest von JBL oder Tetra und dann hast Du ausreichend genaue Werte. 
Den CO2 Gehalt aus solchen Messungen zu berechnen, macht wenig Sinn. Schon die selbst mit Tropftest relativ ungenaue ph-Messung ist eine große Fehlerquelle. Ist dann der kh-Wert auch noch mehr geschätzt als gemessen, macht die Berechnung endgültig keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## geha (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Immer wieder Verfärbungen bei Wasserpflanzen*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal nach, ob noch Platz in der Mültonne ist


Hallo 
ich denke du hast recht - war Gestern noch bei Dehner um einen Wassertest machen zu lassen - Was soll ich sagen da zeigt der PH 6.3 an  
Bei meinen Streifentest lag er bei 9 (oder ich bin total farbenblind)...

Gruß Georg


----------

